# Electrolux vacuum cleaner won't operate



## HandyAndy94 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good afternoon,

We have an Electrolux Intensity Upright. My wife used it a week ago and it worked perfectly - as it had for nearly three years. She tried to use it yesterday and nothing happened when she plugged it in. No lights. No hum. Nothing.

I have tried to troubleshoot it this AM. Took the bag cover off, checked the filter and bag (both were fine), and replace the cover correctly (i.e. the latch is locked back into place). Also, took the brushroll cover off, cleaned out the brushroller, and replaced the cover.
Still nothing - no lights flash, no hum.

Does anyone have a suggestion (other than "find a local dealer")?  Thanks!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What model is it because that will help other help you. 
You got a manual?

Electrolux Vacuum Cleaner Manuals


----------



## HandyAndy94 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hewee,

Thanks for your response.

The model is listed in the original post - Intensity Upright.

As for the manual, yes, we do have one. When I went through the troubleshooting process, I followed the manual line by line. Unfortunately, as I mentioned in the post, the problem still exists - it won't start.

Any further recommendations? Thanks...


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi you have not mentioned - checking the fuse in the plug.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I can not find the "Electrolux Intensity Upright"
They all seem to have a model number on them that starts with a number or letter or most of them do.

Like a search on the name "Electrolux Intensity Upright" I get this and there may be others. 
Electrolux EL5020A Intensity Upright Vacuum Cleaner.
But the EL5020A is not listed but it may not be what you have so your need to get the model number.

Does the light effect it getting power? Mean if the light goes out the power goes out to the motor. So check the bulb.

OK I found this.
http://vacuum-cleaner-advisor.com/Electrolux-Vacuums/Electrolux-EL5020A-Intensity-vacuum.html
http://smallappliances.electroluxusa.com/Files/77397_Intensity_OG Final.pdf

Is that the same as yours?
It is Model Number: EL5020

Now seeing that clip it looks like there is no light bulb to help you see things in the darker places on that unit.
But if that is what you have my guess is they way it unfolds and guess all has to lock into place to get the unit to turn on. Something is not snapping back right or a part that deals with the power that you can not see is not.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Kelly Ripa would be appalled!


----------



## Who's Me (Aug 29, 2006)

There should be a switch that is pressed when you put the bag cover on that will not allow power when the bag cover is off. It is probably not obvious because they don't want you pushing it. There may have been a little tab sticking off of the cover that goes into a hole when you put the cover on that has broken off. You could test it but I don't know your experience inside of machines that can electrocute and maim you so I will stop here.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The electrocution


----------



## 68nova200 (Mar 19, 2010)

those machines are terrible. i work at a vacuum repair shop, the most common problem with those is that the cord reel burns out. in most cases the cord reel was damaged to a point of fire in the machine, in your case i would not plug the unit in until you take it to a warranty station for electrolux. also electrolux was bought out by eureka so, sorry to say it, but that machine is crap designed to die, nothing like the old style machines.


----------

